# lions vs cowboys playoffs nfl



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 4, 2015)

Go lions!!! And good luck to you too Cowboy fans.

Lions struck fast and are up 7-0 .

Tate caught a great pass for a td run.

Cowboys are working down the field now... near the 40 but might have just gave one away with that big incompletion on second down. No good 4th down....

Lions defense holds em. We just might win if our kickers ever learn to play right. Stafford taking over on the 1 yard line. 

Exciting game hope people are watching!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2015)

My girlfriend is a Dallas fan I'm Cleveland. Guess I'm rooting for Dallas today to ensure the continuance of receiving pussy. But if they end up seeing green bay she's on her own.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 4, 2015)

Romo got hurt on that near sack-fumble... another sack just now.

Think lions are gonna win. I didn't expect this.... cowboys been really good lately...

We just might break that playoff loss streak. Bengals couldn't. They are still the longest, since 1990. Lions last playoff win was 1991 w/ barry sanders and all.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah Dallas definitely aren't playing well right now.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 4, 2015)

go lions fuck the cowgirls


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> go lions fuck the cowgirls


 lol, i'm really not into football, but have been watching more than usual this year.. my sister and her family are huge eagle's fans, so naturally i am not to fond of dallas.. would be nice if detroit can keep holding them off like they are atm...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

damn it..


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 4, 2015)

Detroit looks like the better team so far tonight. Long way to go though. Dallas is still within 2 scores.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Detroit looks like the better team so far tonight. Long way to go though. Dallas is still within 2 scores.


 yeah, i was hoping detroit was going to go up by 21, i'd have felt a bit happier with that..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

damn it..


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 4, 2015)

gonna wind up being a nail biter if dallas scores here.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> gonna wind up being a nail biter if dallas scores here.


 held him.. wonder if they're gonna go for it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

feck


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 4, 2015)

Dallas on the move again.


----------



## Smkweeed (Jan 4, 2015)

Back to back sacks!


----------



## Smkweeed (Jan 4, 2015)

Dallas is looking a lot better this half though.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Dallas on the move again.


 i was getting worried there for a minute.. i'll take 3 though..


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 4, 2015)

Great first round game.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 4, 2015)

gonna be a good finish, tony romo is getting slammed this game


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

nice throww and catch..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

nice


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

woo hoo.. penalties are gonna kill dallas..


----------



## Smkweeed (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow that was a late flag pick up


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

uggh..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

Smkweeed said:


> Wow that was a late flag pick up


 damn, phone rang and i didn't even notice they picked up that flag


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 4, 2015)

what the fuck is with that flag being picked up


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> what the fuck is with that flag being picked up


 i know, wtf, that was straight up pass interference, dude never even looked at the balls ffs


----------



## wastedcave (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

wastedcave said:


>


 they need to hold them to 3 here.


----------



## wastedcave (Jan 4, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> they need to hold them to 3 here.


agreed


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

wastedcave said:


> agreed


 they should have picked that flag up too.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

wtf


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 4, 2015)

HUGE false start wow


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Uh oh


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

huge td, fuck.. and they ate so much of the clock up too, damn..


----------



## wastedcave (Jan 4, 2015)

every living room in Michigan is swearing


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

wastedcave said:


> every living room in Michigan is swearing


 southern nj / philly as well..


----------



## cdd10 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ref ruined the game


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Ahhh wtf was all that?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

that was ugly..


----------



## Smkweeed (Jan 4, 2015)

cdd10 said:


> Ref ruined the game


Yea that was a huge game changer.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

just seems like they're trying to lose this game ffs..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

it's over..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Game over


----------



## Smkweeed (Jan 4, 2015)

Damm. Good game


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2015)

Smkweeed said:


> Damm. Good game


 not good enough unfortunately..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Bet green bay stomps em tho.


----------



## wastedcave (Jan 4, 2015)

the look on suhs face said it all


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 4, 2015)

I like this image as John Wayne vs wizard of oz lion


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 4, 2015)

That was a bad call against Detroit.I hate to win like that but ........FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!GO COWBOYS!!!!!



Please be bad Green Bay next week


----------

